# Favourite Seasonal Films



## Caroline (Dec 7, 2009)

It is not long to go before Christmas, and we are gradually getting things done and begining to relax. 

So while you are relaxing what is your favourite Christmas film? I have a couple. I like Miracle on 34th Street (the originakl black and white one with Maureen O'Hara and Natalie Wood) and the version of Scrooge starring George C Scott. ALso like Holiday Inn and WHite Christmas...

We also have a pile of kids DVDs that Matthew likes so it is nice to get a grown up film from time to time too.


----------



## twinnie (Dec 7, 2009)

Caroline said:


> It is not long to go before Christmas, and we are gradually getting things done and begining to relax.
> 
> So while you are relaxing what is your favourite Christmas film? I have a couple. I like Miracle on 34th Street (the originakl black and white one with Maureen O'Hara and Natalie Wood) and the version of Scrooge starring George C Scott. ALso like Holiday Inn and WHite Christmas...
> 
> We also have a pile of kids DVDs that Matthew likes so it is nice to get a grown up film from time to time too.



good question i like miracle on 34th street too any version also the polar express with tom hanks and anything disney


----------



## aymes (Dec 7, 2009)

Santa Claus the Movie, Home Alone 1 or 2, Love Actually, Elf, Miracle on 34th Street... To be fair I'll probably watch anything christmassy!


----------



## am64 (Dec 7, 2009)

gremlins!!!!


----------



## Caroline (Dec 7, 2009)

am64 said:


> gremlins!!!!



That's ussually what gets into the Chistmas tree lights when hubby tries to put them on!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry Caroline, the only 'Scrooge' for me is Alistair Sim - absolutely brilliant, so atmospheric! I quite liked Bill Murray's take on the story in 'Scrooged' too (especially the bit about stapling the antlers on the mouse!)


----------



## Caroline (Dec 7, 2009)

Alitair Sim is a brilliant comedy actor. I can't take him seriously enough at the begining of the film to be Scrooge.


----------



## PhilT (Dec 7, 2009)

I like Miracle on 34th Street Original version, A Christmas Carole with Patrick Stewart and the Man in the Santa Claus Suit with Fred Astaire.


----------



## Steff (Dec 7, 2009)

home alone 1 and elf


----------



## Einstein (Dec 7, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Sorry Caroline, the only 'Scrooge' for me is Alistair Sim - absolutely brilliant, so atmospheric! I quite liked Bill Murray's take on the story in 'Scrooged' too (especially the bit about stapling the antlers on the mouse!)


 
Scrooge for Christmas? It's just me in general, or is that Fagin? 

Don't really have a favourite film from this time of the year, they nearly all get played to death year on year...

Yeah, Scrooge, the Jewish version my life!


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 7, 2009)

Home alone 1 and 2, 
Miracle on 34th Street the newer one
I saw 4 Christmas' at the cinema last year and enjoyed it


----------



## ChrisP (Dec 7, 2009)

Love "It's a wonderful life". 
Makes me cry every time. and I'm a 47 year bloke!

A Muppet Christmas Carol is a household favourite that rings all the right bells for Christmas. Great songs great humour and very touching.

I also highly recommend  "A Christmas story".
An American film that doesn't often get shown over here but is part of our Christmas every year.

Chris


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 7, 2009)

Both Miracles on 34th Street. It's a Wonderful Life. A Christmas Carol (Alastair Sim). White Christmas.


----------



## katie (Dec 7, 2009)

Home Alone!!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 7, 2009)

had to think about this one, and I would say _Muppet Christmas Carol _is the ultimate! Can't stand Home Alone, but mainly due to the kid actor and his name! In fact any muppet film is ace!


----------



## aymes (Dec 7, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Sorry Caroline, the only 'Scrooge' for me is Alistair Sim - absolutely brilliant, so atmospheric! I quite liked Bill Murray's take on the story in 'Scrooged' too (especially the bit about stapling the antlers on the mouse!)



Ooooh yes, LOVE Scrooged!


----------



## Einstein (Dec 7, 2009)

After the sprouts and stuffing it has to be 'Gone with the wind'


----------



## Hazel (Dec 8, 2009)

The movies we have all seen, so for me it is music, carol concerts, and the recording from Vienna on the 1st Jan

I am currently listening to the 10th anniversary concert of Les Miserable, as I can't sleep - fab!!!

Hazel


----------



## runner (Dec 8, 2009)

PhilT said:


> I like Miracle on 34th Street Original version, A Christmas Carole with Patrick Stewart and the Man in the Santa Claus Suit with Fred Astaire.



What!  I've been unaware of a Fred Astaire film that's also a Christmas film - a treat in store then...

Otherwise, I always watch White Christmas, the Smowman, Love Actually, Trading Places, the Polar Express,  and just bought the DVD 'Christmas cottage' about Kincaid the artist.  Bridgit Jones, Muppets Christmas Carol, (and the patric stewart version) both versions of iracel on 34th street, santa clause the movie,  but I have to say it's the real genre for complete trash to - but I still watch it!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2009)

Ooh yes runner, I'd forgotten about Trading Places - a real quality Christmas comedy!


----------



## runner (Dec 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> After the sprouts and stuffing it has to be 'Gone with the wind'



Ah, this used to come up regularly as a charades topic  (we used to act them out in teams - any excuse!


----------



## runner (Dec 8, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Ooh yes runner, I'd forgotten about Trading Places - a real quality Christmas comedy!



Yes, Elliot is brilliant as the 'manservant'   the line 'Egg nog anyone' still makes me die!  And his expressions - priceless!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 8, 2009)

runner said:


> ...just bought the DVD 'Christmas cottage' about Kincaid the artist.


Do you not find him a bit 'chocolate boxy'? I've seen quite a bit of his work and the detail is amazing, but awfully twee I thought.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2009)

I've just remembered two of the cartoons me and my Mum used to enjoy watching together - 'The First Snow of Winter' and 'Olive the Other Reindeer'.

The Robbie the Reindeer ones were good too, as was 'The Night Before Christmas' Plus, a seasonal helping of Wallace and Gromit is always good, even if they don't feature Christmas directly.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 8, 2009)

I hope there will be a dose of Wallace and Gromit this year.


----------



## runner (Dec 8, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Do you not find him a bit 'chocolate boxy'? I've seen quite a bit of his work and the detail is amazing, but awfully twee I thought.



Yes,  but I only have a christmassy picture, which is a framed jig-saw puzzle, which we drag out of the loft with three others (different artists) to replace the usual pictures, over christmas.  So, great for Christmas - quite atmoshpheric!  Otherwise, I like a bit of impressionism, and my daughter's work.  (She did me a copy of a Beryl Cook one year, but her own are brilliant - you can see some here, if you're interested: http://www.textilearts.net/artspace/rjordan.php)

The DVD stars Peter O'toole too - thought it may be interesting.


----------



## Einstein (Dec 8, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> I hope there will be a dose of Wallace and Gromit this year.


 
We're now in Wiltshire, known as 'Grimace and Vomit' by some who know us


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 8, 2009)

Interesting stuff Runner. I like the mixed media thing she does. I did a bit of that when studying for my first degree (Fine Art and Textile design) back in the late 70s.


----------



## runner (Dec 8, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Interesting stuff Runner. I like the mixed media thing she does. I did a bit of that when studying for my first degree (Fine Art and Textile design) back in the late 70s.



Do you still work in or do it for pleasure?  My daughter is hoping to move more into textiles, embroidery in particular, but has just fgot her first fullltime job after uni - in a canteen!

I like Wallacea and gromit too and the creature comforts


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 8, 2009)

runner said:


> Do you still work in or do it for pleasure?  My daughter is hoping to move more into textiles, embroidery in particular, but has just fgot her first fullltime job after uni - in a canteen!
> 
> I like Wallacea and gromit too and the creature comforts



Just for pleasure. I got into developmental and behavioural psychology later and from there to computers and ended up as an IT Consultant, which had nothing to do with either really. I design my own counted thread works (needlepoint, tapestry, cross stitch, etc) and am getting back into painting lately.

Creature Comforts is great. I love that kind of animation. Loved Morph too.


----------



## runner (Dec 9, 2009)

AAahhh  Morph and 'Take Hart'!  I don't think they did a christmas show in those days!

Interesting career moves - my brother graduated from Leeds college of Art and spent most of his life teaching young people with emotional and behavioural difficulties.  Although I have designed some of my own knitting,  and I crochet, have embroidered etc. I'm sadly not gifted in the painting/drawing dept.,  but do dabble in IT, otherwise, all my work has revolved around children and young people.

Although strictly not a christmas film, I would of course have to say that 'Chicken run' is part of my seasonal viewing


----------



## Tezzz (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd watch a Bond film if it was on.


----------



## runner (Dec 9, 2009)

brightontez said:


> I'd watch a Bond film if it was on.



It's bound to be Tez!  I'll probably watch a 'Carry On'  too.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 9, 2009)

brightontez said:


> I'd watch a Bond film if it was on.



Depends which Bond, 001 and 005 were yummy, 002 was appalling, 003 wooden but good for a laugh, 004 was bearable... just and when you put 006 in a DJ he looks like a night club bouncer.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Depends which Bond, 001 and 005 were yummy, 002 was appalling, 003 wooden but good for a laugh, 004 was bearable... just and when you put 006 in a DJ he looks like a night club bouncer.



Connery, Lazenby, Moore, Dalton, Brosnan and Craig, right? Pretty fair assessment!


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 9, 2009)

Muppet Christmas Carol is my favourite Christmas film - I just tear up every time over it. 

I also love Elf, Miracle on 34th Street, (plus Love Actually and The Holiday, but they're very much 'watch when Andrew is out of the house films!) and probably others that I'm forgetting!


----------

